# Learn to Solve the Gigaminx



## Multicubing (Oct 11, 2021)

People seemed to like the video I did a while ago where I solved the Gigaminx in 30 seconds, so I thought I would put together a tutorial for the Gigaminx. It is a 5-part tutorial, and I have linked the first part below. It may not be the best tutorial, per se, but it teaches the concepts well.

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 11, 2021)

Multicubing said:


> I solved the Gigaminx in 30 seconds


NANI?
...
link pleas


----------



## Multicubing (Oct 11, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> NANI?
> ...
> link pleas


My bad!! I meant 30 *MINUTES. *Good catch.


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 12, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> NANI?


haha i used to have a mc friend that only said that in the chat


----------

